# IVF overseas & require meds/support once home



## julianna1973 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi 


I have just finished IVF & fly home next week, I'm bringing home some medication & injections to continue taking but if IVF is successful my doc here wants me to continue taking HCG 5000 injections. I have asked on pharmacist board for advice as I think I need to get it online as my GP says he can't help! Just want a reliable website. 


I'm asking on here for local knowledge as I live just outside Glasgow! My cousin suggested maybe Sandyford clinic might provide/help etc...


This was my 1st IVF so it's all new to me, any advice is greatly appreciated!! I did have a couple of IUI years ago @ the Nuffield with Dr Low but this was so much harder!! 


Thank God I didn't know too much before it happened, I'm not sure i would have gone thru with it, I'm a huge coward!!!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Your prescription from india probably wont be legal here so you need to get it rewritten. If your gp wont do you a private prescription it may be worth trying ali's pharmacy in shadwell i think it is. info on international part on where to get drugs ( sorry on phone so cant post link) .  They have a gp who will check your original foreign prescription and rewrite it for a fee on top of the charge for the drugs ( i think it's an extra 25 or was ).

If you dont have a prescription your only hope would be to speak to your old consultant at the nuffield and explain the situation. 

Tbh the best thing would probably be to just bring what you need home with you. It will be cheaper in india than here. Ok potentially you could be wasting some money but you'd save a lot of hastle and stress. I dont think hcg is v expensive and i assume he'll only be wanting you to have one a week or so. However it can make it difficult to time your tests as hcg is what you test for re pregnancy.

Re scans etc if/ when you get a bfp you arent entitled to anything before your booking in appt. That for me was at 14w. 

I would advise booking a private scan for 8w to check how many you have in there ( i'm assuming you had multiple embies transferred). you can get seen at the epu if you have bleeding but otherwise they're not interested.

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww. When's your otd? you getting bloods tested or just poas? 

Hope this helps. 

X x


----------

